# Nicaragua Cichlid



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all, does anyone know how to tell male and female out of juvenile Nicaragua Cichlid? I bought one today and I heard that the horizontal stripe down the middle of the body is most likely female but I will take a pic soon. Please help anyone thanks


----------



## livewireumd (Jun 5, 2009)

I found some info here for you. Says it's pretty straightforward to tell the difference.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/cichlid ... ichlid.php


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

males have black spotting in the dorsal females do not have any spotting in the dorsal.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Very hard to sex until at least 3".

Females
much smaller than males
May get orange color below line
May get blue face and head and above line
Keep their dark horizontal line and spot
Dorsal fin may be blue/gold and no spots









Males
Get larger
Usually less color on body
Scales more visible on body
Usually redish brown fins whith darker spots in them.
May lose dark horizontal line but keep spot.









My female has little to no blue on face (right). My male still has dark horizontal line (left).

















....Bill


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks alot everyone and thank you for the pictures Bill


----------

